# Upstate



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

binghamton!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

There are quite a few people actually; I'm from Oswego. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

windsorr!!!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

upstate, whaaaaaat

welcome


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

Jibner get at me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

home- syr (Lab, tog)
college- potsdam (whiteface, JAYYYY peak)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Check it out!!!


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

hahaha, sick. I'm originally from Oswego but i now live in Binghamton. I ride greek more than anything but i goto Lab every once in a while.


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> There are quite a few people actually; I'm from Oswego. Welcome to the forum!


do i know you?


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

hahaha yup, standing on good ol' bridge st. bridge watching some fireworks.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

Souva said:


> hahaha, sick. I'm originally from Oswego but i now live in Binghamton. I ride greek more than anything but i goto Lab every once in a while.


does anyone know if the rumors about greek not having a park this year are true? i heard that from a friend and theres no park page again and it dosent say there are in mountain stats


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Souva said:


> do i know you?


Not sure maybe? I graduated in 2002 from the HS. Name is Jason Cotter


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

schenectady county, son!


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

jibbherr said:


> does anyone know if the rumors about greek not having a park this year are true? i heard that from a friend and theres no park page again and it dosent say there are in mountain stats


im not sure, but i sure as hell hope thats nothing more than a rumor. i will be bummed.


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Not sure maybe? I graduated in 2002 from the HS. Name is Jason Cotter


hmmm, idk, i graduated in 05. your name sounds somewhat familiar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Watertown son


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

so .... anyone got snow in their yard?


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

Saratoga County for me


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

are you guys ready for this?
well are ya??!
IT'S SNOWING!!!
we should get two inches today!


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol well don't get TOO excited... it's coming though, it's coming.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

twss.

10 char


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

touchdown in my neck


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

im from endicott ny right near binghamton me and my friend plan on hitting greek stratton windham lad and elk this year


----------

